
NearlyFreeSpeech testing new features (HTTP2 etc.) - Tomte
https://blog.nearlyfreespeech.net/2016/02/19/unlimited_free_bandwidth_some_limitations_apply
======
antitamper
Very much welcomed. Like all protocols, unless they are pushed by industry
players, they won't take off in any meaningful way. Take IPV6 for example; out
compteted by its predessor IPV4 because swathes of industry players chose not
to support it. I hope this is not the case for HTTP/2 as turning it on is
trivial these days and more often than not, it's a small flag in a config file
and boom, we have HTTP/2.

